# Because i'm cheap



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

So i was thinking about wearing some base layer stuff and then a light shell jacket its waterproof but not thick enough and then a sweatshirt to a mountain. Is that good or should i go with a jacket? I would probably be going in the east coast if that helps.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

do you think i should do both? or just a jacket?


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2009)

TJMAX is a good one to


----------



## bubbachubba340 (Feb 10, 2009)

What are the temps like where you ride? You could probably just layer a shell if it's around 20-30. I ride a lightly insulated shell and it does well for me.


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

ya im not riding in too cold weather i think i may do both i have a jacket i dont use too much but its ok. I might buy some hoodies for when its warmer too


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

tjmaxx is legit. and a sweatshirt with good layers beneath (like a tshirt and long sleeve shirt) will be plenty warm with a water resistant shell that will also block out wind. and can be very comfy if you fit em right


----------



## Sam I Am (Sep 9, 2009)

go to ebay or craig's list and you can find a good quality jacket (name brand if you want) for under a hundred dollars. it's what i did, and will continue doing seeing as i keep finding holes in my wallet. this economy is sucking everyone dry....


----------



## snowvols (Apr 16, 2008)

or just watch brociety or tramdock always good deals


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Don't use a cotton sweatshirt. Get something that is synthetic. Using a shell and layers is fine otherwise.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

What kind of base layers are you going to wear? To me the first layer makes all the difference in the world, I would Highly recommend getting on of those underArmor cold gear mock neck tight base layers, if you want to save some $ try one on in the store to get the size and model then buy it on ebay or something. but I wouldnt skimp on your warmth. yea you dont have to get the most expensive jacket, but these underarmors make a hell of a difference. I ride out east and all I wear is that base layer and my shell jacket most of the time if it gets real cold then I throw a cheap fleese on as well and Im never cold.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I ride in some fairly cold temperatures. Last year i cracked the lens of my goggles because I fell on them doing a backside 3 when it was -10 with windchill. I typically like a coat with a little bit of insulation just because then you are quite as bulked up in under layers. I did however buy a shell last year and can ride with that as long as it is above 10. I wear airblaster ninja suit for long underwear and i have some extremely warm sweatshirts that are water repellent. NYinfamous is right when he says base layers make a difference. If you invest in good base layers you can get away with a non-insulated jacket


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

It does get a little brisk at times out there. Grow a beard too if you are looking to save cash. That way you don't have to buy protection for your face on sub 0 days.

Thermals, wool socks and a sweatshirt are the most widely used combo as base layers. I will never own anything but airblaster ninja suit for thermals. It's a one piece suit so no snow down the back and it has a hood and an ass zip so you can poo without taking it all off


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

hahah the thing is im in CT and go up to NY sometimes and VT/NH haha the coldest it gets is like 20


----------



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

i live in ny. there were plenty of days colder than 20. any new yorkers recall new years. im pretty sure it was below zero not including wind chill. my fleece bandanna froze to my skull


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

any non cotton fleece is good for mid layer. i personally like old navy 100% polyester fleeces. they are warm, breaths well, and cheap! but it will be worth it to really invest in a 15k and up shell. sierrasnowboard sell some for like $50-ish


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

If you were going hunting would you bring a BB gun? Why not just get a real snowboarding jacket? There are a ton of jackets on Dogfunk.com right now for up to 60% off. There are plenty of jackets to be had for under $100 bucks that are good jackets. It will likely be one of the least expensive things you end up buying as you get into snowboarding. Just save a few pennies and get equipment made for what you are doing, in the long run it will be worth it.


----------

